
Interview with Nenad Rakocevic about Red, a Rebol-inspired programming language - pyotrgalois
https://medium.com/@unbalancedparen/interview-with-nenad-rakocevic-about-red-a-rebol-inspired-programming-language-681133e3fd1c
======
nickpsecurity
They're doing a good job. Was recently looking at Racket for metaprogramming
to make a language that... does a lot of what Red does. Might just use Red
lol. Still the tough decision between it and Racket. I'd _think_ Racket having
more people and time behind it (along with IDE) might still make it the best
tool.

Thoughts?

------
churcholambda
A little commenting on the reddit version in case anyone is interested. I
usually prefer the hacker news crowd though. Does anyone already have an area
in mind where they plan to use this?

__[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/3irjxx/intervi...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/3irjxx/interview_with_nenad_rakocevic_about_red_a_rebol/)

------
doublerebel
I'd really like to see a Red <-> Unity or Red <-> JS bridge. Unfortunately
there's been no word on a JS bridge since it was suggested for Google's Summer
of Code 2014. Android is an interesting but fast-moving target, I think Unity
or JS would allow Red much more widespread adoption across platforms.

In the meantime I've been tempted to write a microservice in Red using the 0MQ
binding [1]. Other bridges and bindings are listed on the contributions page
[2].

[1]:
[http://rebol.esperconsultancy.nl/extensions/0MQ/](http://rebol.esperconsultancy.nl/extensions/0MQ/)

[2]: [http://www.red-lang.org/p/contributions.html](http://www.red-
lang.org/p/contributions.html)

------
vj44
Great interview & overview of Red, Nenad! (if you're reading this)

I had a rare opportunity to speak with Nenad a while back in Beijing. Great
dude all around, I wish him all the best with the development of Red - hope to
see its success!

------
notchent
I can't wait to see Red get to 1.0

------
ReichartVW
Clean, beautiful

